# Can't copy and paste into Word from Web



## crisbastap (Oct 16, 2002)

I have Word 2002 (OEM version), SP3. It used to be that I could highlight virtually anything on a web page, hit Ctrl+C, open a blank document in Word, hit Ctrl+V, and it would paste whatever I had highlighted and copied on the web page into the blank Word document. Very handy. Now I find that I cant do this anymore. What happens is, after highlighting and copying an image or text from a web page, inserting my cursor in a blank Word document and hitting Ctrl+V to paste the image into the Word document, Word freezes, and I have to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to bring up the window that says Word is not responding, and then I end the program. I think this started happening after I updated both my Desktop and my Laptop copies of Word at the Microsoft Office Update site. Both computers have the same problem, so it points to a bug in one of Microsofts Office Updates. Why is this happening now, and what can I do to rectify the situation?


----------



## starcab (Dec 7, 2006)

You could try re-installing Word,if you have the original CD.


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

My mom had this problem, and I can't remember how we fixed this, but I *think it had to do with the firewall (she was running CA Etrust Internet Security 2006)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Try updating again, it may not have installed properly, or if it was a MS problem, they probably have it rectified.


----------



## bebgotback (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem. It used to work fine, but starting tonight, it freezes up and i have to close it via task mgr. I've now lost the same document twice...nothing big but still a thorn in the rear


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Word troubleshooting: http://www.officearticles.com/word/steps_to_troubleshooting_microsoft_word.htm

And it is a big deal. I copy/paste from the web a lot.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

So there isn't a solution to the inability to copy and paste Anne?

I take it that if you update the normal.dot, it should solve the problem.
Can I also assume that you telling people not to re-install until they have gone through the various steps in your link.

I am with you. What would you do if you couldn't copy and paste from the web.  However there is the question of Plagiarism or getting permission to use other peoples photo's etc.


----------



## insomniac995 (Oct 26, 2007)

open ie
tools
internet options
security tab
verify internet is selected
custom level
under the scripting section,
"allow programmatic clipboard access"
choose prompt

***selecting enable for this option in this zone is not recommended at all***


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

just wondering.... for all of you who are having this problem, is it only preventing the copy/paste from the web or is it freezing when you copy from anywhere (word, excel, email... etc)


----------

